# Happy Birthday Phinneus



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Today my little Phinneus turned one year old! My boyfriend and I had a little dinner party for him, where we ate cheesecake and he got to dig for mealworms. If there's one thing he loves more than mealies, it's digging for them.



















My little man is a whole year old! He weights about 330 grams, only likes to eat his kibble and his mealworms, and is very sweet tempered. I was lucky to end up with such a wonderful hedgie!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHINNEUS!
He sounds darling. How long have you had your darling?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome little one!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!  So cute thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you.....Happy Birthday sweet little Phinneus....Happy Birthday to you. What a cutie!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Phinneus!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

xspiked said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHINNEUS!
> He sounds darling. How long have you had your darling?


I got Phinneus on May 15th last year


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Phinneus


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY for Phinneus!! Happy Birthday, little buddy!! Prtty cute little buddy.  

Here, have this balloon... :idea: and smiling green man... :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

awe, Happy Birthday! aren't we adorable


----------

